# Is there a Zelda: Oracle of Ages/Seasons hack that combines them?



## xwatchmanx (Jun 13, 2012)

So, I want to play the Zelda: Oracle games on my SuperCard DSTwo, and I understand on the GBC there's a special "true" ending if you beat one game, link it to the other with a game link cable, and then beat the second game. Of course, this isn't really possible on a DS via Lameboy emulator with the SuperCard. So, is there a hack of the ROM that combines both games into one ROM, or some other fashion so as to get the "true" ending without a link cable?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 13, 2012)

find a save file with the linked content is the only way i can think this is possible


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 13, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> find a save file with the linked content is the only way i can think this is possible


Grr. Oh well. Thanks for answering my question, though.  I'm really surprised no one has made a hack of that...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 13, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > find a save file with the linked content is the only way i can think this is possible
> ...



lol i own both origional carts, and have played both through, quite a few years ago, when i couldnt read that much
didnt know i could do this

learn something every day


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 13, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> lol i own both origional carts, and have played both through, quite a few years ago, when i couldnt read that much
> didnt know i could do this
> 
> learn something every day


I did some more research, and apparently you can link using special passwords instead of a link cable... so I can do this via emulator after all!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 13, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > lol i own both origional carts, and have played both through, quite a few years ago, when i couldnt read that much
> ...



oh thats cool

lol solved it yourself but im not sure how many people know of this linked game


----------



## Mirby (Jun 13, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > Pong20302000 said:
> ...


i think everyone who's played the oracle games knows. i mean, you get the option to transfer clear data (and rings) via link cable, but everything can be done via passwords.

i've beaten both games numerous times via emulator this way.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah you can use passwords and even use other codes you enter into the trees to get items from 1 game into another


----------



## lordelan (Feb 3, 2018)

Sorry for bumping such an old thread but just to be absolutely clear:
I won't miss anything if I start to play AGES, complete it, get a password, enter that in SEASONS and complete it as well, correct?


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 3, 2018)

lordelan said:


> Sorry for bumping such an old thread but just to be absolutely clear:
> I won't miss anything if I start to play AGES, complete it, get a password, enter that in SEASONS and complete it as well, correct?


there is one thing that can only be accessed while playing on a gba
https://zelda.gamepedia.com/Advance_Shop


----------



## lordelan (Feb 3, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> there is one thing that can only be accessed while playing on a gba
> https://zelda.gamepedia.com/Advance_Shop


Ah yeah, read about that somewhere yesterday. I remember reading about a patch that unlocks it on GBC as well. Thanks. 

Edit: Here it is:
https://www.romhacking.net/hacks/3580/
https://www.romhacking.net/hacks/3583/


----------



## Helpful Corn (Feb 27, 2018)

Beat them both then youtube the ending obv


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Feb 27, 2018)

yeah well obvyoutube


----------

